# Natur ADA 90%



## manu33 (Jan 7, 2007)

hello

Name:Natur ADA 90% 300L
17.02.2007
Aqua: 100x55x55 @ 10mm.
Temp: 26º
CO2:
EHEIM 2215
Lily Pipe: Natural aqua 0 (Outflow) / I (Inflow)
Termóst: Rena 300W
Subst: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (27litos); ADA Power Sand S (4litros) Bacter100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC e Plocher (Penac)
"Aquasun 2" (1*150w HQI 2*36w PC).
Flora:Anubias barteri var. nana, Bolbitis heudelotii, Didiplis diandra, Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'', Littorella uniflora, Ludwigia arcuata, Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (''Cuba''), Hemianthus micranthemoides, Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp. ''Green'', Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'', Vesicularia sp. ''Christmas''.




























"Aquasun 2" (1*150whqi 2*36pc).


















as Lily Pipe: Natural aqua 0 (Outflow) / I (Inflow)



























Bacter100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC e Plocher...


















"Hardscape"


















cumps
Manu33.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice!!! 

Has a Gloomy evil look to it!


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

drooooool........that is gonna be sweet.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I really like the way this tank looks, your definately off to a great start!!!  I can't wait to see it in a month or so when it gets to fill in more. do you have any background plant ideas? also I'm just currious, is that an air line running down to the substrate on the left, if so what is it for?


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

That is going to be really sweet looking when it all grows in.


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

WOW! That equipment is insane! It must have costed a fortune. I can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice gear and hardscape.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## manu33 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi there.

already with one week of life and it goes all well.

still it lacks to place a deep one.
I am drifter how much to the color.

as the trunk in not sinking I have to place a rock on top.
by itself sufficiently weighed otherwise they would be already afloat.

the rocks had been acquired in the Naturalaquario.
as I have reference in the asian layouts and finding them very similar with the ones "MR AMANO" 
uses than i didn`t hesitate.

very well, at the moment i have already put a small cleaning team.
2 Otocinclus affinis 2 Crossocheilus siamensis very soon it will have more as well as the Shrimp Takashi Amano (japonica Caridina).

I also started with the fertilization Brighty K and Green Bacter....

but they are some registers here...

stay well.




























Best regards.
Manu33


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

That rock cluster on the left is awesome..........it's coming together.......looks great!


----------



## manu33 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi there.

here goes an update of my Aqua.
as you can see my baby has already 2 weeks, and is doing very well.

it count with a cleaning team which i have already made referençe, the picture is functioning in full and i finished to place the botton, as you will be able to see in the last photo here are the photos.

here are the photos:



















here is a register of the picture it´s a "DIY" it counts with 2 digital clock´s and 1 manual, has 1 digital controler temperature of with aprobe.
it´s evident that without the aid of the member Mario Jorge this would never be possivel.










AS i was saying the SAES does the cleaning of the "cuba" and don´t do any damage for now.



















there is a generality already with "background" placed










as you can see the flora has grown at a wild rhythm, they will be here soon for "pruning"

Best regards

Manu33.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

your HC is growing flawlessly. It is going to look great when it is covered with that lush carpet. great photos as well.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just an awesome progression of your tank. i'm also waiting for the HC to grow in, and once it does, this tank will look amazing.

definitely keep us posted.


----------



## rookiecop (Mar 20, 2007)

Manu33,

What are the purpose of Bacter100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC e Plocher, green bacter and britghy K? 

Rook


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

try and get better pictures please, with more true colors 
loveing it so far


----------



## manu33 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello.

Thanks for all the coments

I let you here with a news photos

but they are some registers here...

stay well.





































Best regards

Manu33


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Great looking tank.


----------



## Phaturkey (Jan 15, 2007)

Where did you find that driftwood?

I also love how everything has grown into the scape.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

still looks awesome..........wish my cuba would grow that fast!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Beautiful! The scape is a wonderful example of ADA style! On the photo side of things though (because I'm sure you're planning to contest enter) maybe try to get rid of the green in the background (though I realize this scape is still in the works and still young).


----------

